# GM search {Update} Hornets to hire Dell Demps



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I keep hearing names like Kevin Pritchard, Danny Ferry, Rex Chapman, and Dell Demps. I had been curious about Demps because he's seen what it takes to make a small market successful. Marc Stein is now reporting that the Hornets are taking a look at him. They are looking at Pritchard too but I'm glad to hear they aren't just stuck on Pritchard. Monty Williams has ties with both Pritchard AND Demps.



> San Antonio Spurs vice president of basketball operations Dell Demps has emerged as the frontrunner in the New Orleans Hornets' fast-moving search for a new general manager, according to sources close to the process.
> 
> 
> The Hornets have interviewed a number of candidates during the NBA's annual summer league in Las Vegas and expect to complete that process by the end of the weekend. Team president Hugh Weber said he hopes to have the new GM in place within a week.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5388816


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets to hire Demps according to ESPN's Marc Stein...



> Just filed to ESPN.com: Hornets have fought off Phoenix to land San Antonio's Dell Demps as their new GM. Link forthcoming
> 7 minutes ago via UberTwitter


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *Sources: Hornets to hire Demps as GM*
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets have fought off the Phoenix Suns to land San Antonio's Dell Demps as their next general manager.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5397107

Dell Demps has been around a team that knows what it takes to make a small market team successful. I'm curious to see what he can do with the Hornets.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

works for me! theres a serious injection of youth in this organization lately, fresh faces and an already adequate roster has me feeling pretty optimistic to see the product we will have on the court this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Demps is beginning to put his staff together. First day on the job he fired about 4 people including the Bass Brothers. Last night Yahoo's Marc Spears tweeted....



> Ex-NBA player Gerald Madkins has agreed in principle to leave job as Rockets Director of Scouting to become Hornets VP of Player Personnel.
> about 16 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®




http://www.neworleans.com/sports/sp...ns-as-vice-president-of-player-personnel.html

Demps Moves From Background to Forefront in New Orleans


----------

